# Normally Sweet but Randomly Attacks Strangers?



## marflowe (Mar 6, 2014)

My baby Miley just turned 2 this past December. She is generally well behaved, a bit hyper but fine. She listens to both my wife and I perfectly well at home but she does tend to not listen quite as well when we go to our hometown to visit family, (she just seems to be too excited; she listens but it takes telling her 2 or 3 times vs once). She has always had issues with socialization. Sometimes she does fine and sometimes not so much. We believe that she was attacked by an older dog before we got her. Last summer we took her to the dog park quite a bit in the beginning but stopped taking her as much because randomly she would act aggressive with some of the dogs. We have been working on her with this, which she has gotten better, but it was not our top concern since she is rarely around other dogs.

Our main concern is that starting a month or two before she turned 2 she started showing way more aggression towards strangers. For example, we were sitting on a nearby walkway and I had her off leash because she was chewing a stick. She was perfectly fine and content. Something she used to do all of the time. When this guy came skateboarding up in front of us she eyeballed him but still acted like she was fine. She didn't get stiff or anything but out of no where she just took off and started barking and growling and biting at his legs. I ran up instantly and got her. She did not actually "bite" him but was definitely putting her mouth on his legs. A similar situation happened when a friend and her boyfriend came. She tried nipping at him, didn't actually go through with biting but did snag his pants. Each time I have redirected her but even as I am running up to get her she like acts as if she hears me but still keeps going. Not listening at all. I have been so worried about this but don't know exactly to do. Today was the final straw. Her and I were sitting on the front porch and she was relaxing, happy, chewing on a stick. A runner came in front of our house and she seemed all ok and I thought nothing of it because she knows not to leave our yard and NEVER has. Next thing I know she pushes past my arm and runs at him just as she did the skateboarder; biting at his legs, barking, growling. She was much more aggressive with him than anyone else. I was able to finally get her in the house. And talked with the guy and he was perfectly ok with it saying she was probably just protecting me but I just cannot have her keep doing this. 

What do we do? Where is this coming from? I plan on really putting a lot of effort in working on her training with her. Please give me any tips or suggestions or opinions. We absolutely love her and we just want her to be the happy and sweet dog that she is when it is just us. Thanks..


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I think it is when people run or go by on a skateboard or she may even attack someone on a bike that triggers Miley's prey drive and so she goes after them. I would suggest keeping her under control and not have her off leash unless she is in a fenced in area. If you have a trainer in your area, I think it would be a good idea to have a consultation. If there are obedience classes, consider taking her to them. Also find an outlet for her prey drive. Play tug but make sure she ends up winning . If she likes to fetch, that would also be a safe outlet for her to chase and also good exercise.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Your "baby" is an unsocialized German Shepherd Dog who knows nothing beyond basic commands without distractions (outside of your home) and nothing is asked of her but to be someone's 'baby", companion and friend. That is great, don't get me wrong, but it's time to realize you have an actual dog. 

Now, she has already been rewarded and reinforced twice at least - by the skateboarder and the runner and it's time for you to stop it. Never let her off leash. She is not a socialized and trained dog. Allow no more accidents. 

You state that you "absolutely love her" and that you plan to put a lot of effort into training. Good, because a loved dog is one who is well trained, cared for (exercise and diet) and protected (in your case, as you have stated, putting the kabash on these incidents asap). Just don't forget to train yourself too; you are all in this together.


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

I agree with everything Suka said. Having her off leash at this point is beyond negligent. Get a trainer to help you overcome this. This dog will do some damage if you keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

She may be your "baby" but she is a GSD that has "nipped, bitten, snagged their pants"or whatever language you want to use. Your dog is attacking strangers , and lucky for you has not been reported to animal control. 
Quit wondering why she is doing it, quit pretending she is trained and normally sweet before she REALLY bites someone and hurts them...Or since you seem to keep her off leash in public because "she is calm and chewing on a stick" what happens when she takes off after someone, crosses the street and gets killed by a car? 
Your "baby" is NOT trained or even close to it, and especially should NEVER be off leash unless she is in YOUR fenced yard and can't get out.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

wyominggrandma said:


> She may be your "baby" but she is a GSD that has "nipped, bitten, snagged their pants"or whatever language you want to use. Your dog is attacking strangers , and lucky for you has not been reported to animal control.
> Quit wondering why she is doing it, quit pretending she is trained and normally sweet before she REALLY bites someone and hurts them...Or since you seem to keep her off leash in public because "she is calm and chewing on a stick" what happens when she takes off after someone, crosses the street and gets killed by a car?
> Your "baby" is NOT trained or even close to it, and especially should NEVER be off leash unless she is in YOUR fenced yard and can't get out.


Yes! Right on. To the OP: the way you describe your dog, sounds more like you are talking about a King Charles Spaniel but you have a GSD!
'Nipping and mouthing' are just euphemisms for 'biting'. She doesn't listen; she is untrained. Please stick around to learn more on how you can get control over her to keep her and everyone else safe. You know, with all the concealed and open carry stuff, she can bite the wrong person any time soon.
Also, view our comments as wake up calls because we all care about the dogs and their owners.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

It's a surprise to many of us as our "babies" mature and their drives and instinctual behaviors become more prominent.You just need to keep Miley and everyone safe first of all.No off leash periods outside of your enclosed yard,and work with her diligently on obedience and impulse control.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

This type of aggression is all about prey drive and movement. It can easily be triggered by a skateboard or runner. It doesn't mean the dog would be anything but friendly to that same skateboarder or runner if they weren't moving quickly. 

The dog isn't thinking- she sees movement and goes. Once she confronts the object, and recognizes it as a human, her bite inhibition kicks in to some extent, which is why you haven't had a skin-deep bite yet. 

The natural order of things would be chase, grab, tear (kill) and eat. She's only at the first two stages, and there inhibited on the grab part. Which is GREAT! Do not let her get any further. Just because she's not done damage yet does not mean she can continue to do this. Ever. 

No more chances!

You need to leash her until you have addressed this problem. 

Find a trainer, and get to work! 

I've been there, so I understand how instinctual the chase is. My dog would "just" bark, but that was enough. I said, that's it, and started training. It's no joking matter, not when you have a "scary" dog like a GSD. It's also super dangerous for the dog, and passerby.


----------

